# Necesito ayuda (diseño de placas)



## Ga7i7o (Oct 12, 2007)

Miren, aunque suene repetitivo, necesito aprender el sofware de diseño de placas mas facil que haya por favor y el mas simple. Tengo un grupo de muchachos a mi cargo y les quiero enseñar a diseñar sus circuitos en un sofware sencillo y si esta en castellano mejor, al menos sus tutoriales. Agradeceria bastante si me ayudan en esto.
 Mas que todo para que no esten dibujando el circuito con plumon indeleble sobre la placa. sino que ya salga listo para plancharlo. Ojala y me entiendan.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 12, 2007)

Yo uso Eagle. . . Pero de simple tiene poco . . . Creo que el PCB Wizard es mas sencillo pero no lo se usar. . .
Busca en itnernet hay tutoriales para todo
Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Oct 12, 2007)

cierto. PCB Express para circuitos sencillos y Eagle para mas complicados. Suerte


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Yo parendi de una con Eagle.y no me parece tampoco nada imposible. . . lleva un poquito mas de tiempo pero es potente.
Saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 13, 2007)

Soy el unico que no usa nada de eso, yo uso Auto Cad , esta bueno pensar como poner las pistas. Pero ya tendría que usar el EAGLE.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

El Eagle una vez que lo entiendes te resulta barbaro.
Esta muy completo.
Yo encontré un par de tutoriales muy buenos. Ya no recuerdo de donde.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Si alguien lo necesita busco el manual de eagle y lo subo. . .
Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Oye sube el manuel de eagle. creo que voy a darle un vistazo.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Electroaficionado cual me recomiendas? que version? la tenes?


----------



## steinlager (Oct 13, 2007)

SI quieres algo sencillo, prueba con el Sprint Layout. es como el Paint (en cuanto a la dificultad de uso)


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 14, 2007)

De acuerdo a la dificultad del software pueden usar en orden ascendente:
Novatos: ExpressPCB, solo permite trazados manuales es muy facil de usar.
Medios: Eagle 4.16r, de complejidad moderada, buen acabado de cktos, semiprofesional.
Profesional: Protel99 o Proltel DXP2004, para gente mas experta en disenos de PCB, acabado mucho mas profesional, un poco mas complicado de usar.
SuperProfesional: P-CAD o ALTIUM Designer, para gente experta en disenos de PCB.

Ahora ud decidan cual usar, yo uso Eagle, Proltel y un poquito de P-CAD.


----------



## Ga7i7o (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, tengo instalado el PCB wizard, pero necesito manuales para poder armar el circuito en el sofware y que este en castellano, me baje el tutorial de eagle, pero recien lo estoy empézando a leer, haber si pueden darme una mano, otra cosita es que cuando me bajo el demo del pcb wizard, creo que no puedo usar todas las opciones, alguien por favor, me podria decir como bajarmelo bien?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 16, 2007)

Ga7i7o dijo:
			
		

> ...me podria decir como bajarmelo bien?



Ojo, nada de piratería por aquí!


----------



## Ga7i7o (Oct 16, 2007)

Uyy, creo que el express PCB es distinto al PCB wizard, bueno por si acaso tengo bajados los dos, haber si me pasan un manual en castellano del express PCB, o algun tutorial donde puedo hacer el diseño de la placa y la computadora me bote todo el rutado del los circuitos, para luego plancharlo en la placa física. se agradece de antemno, y ojala me puedan ayudar


----------



## Thomy (Oct 16, 2007)

en 1 hora yo aprendi a usar a fondo el PCB WIZARD.

Me gusta mucho usarlo.

tmb uso el EAGLE y ALGO de Protel.

Toquetea un rato el programa, prueba cosas y va a ir saliendo.


----------



## Ga7i7o (Oct 16, 2007)

como tengo la version demo del pcb wizard, no puedo hacer nada con el sofware, mejorn mandenme ayuda con el express PCB, por favor, necesito en una semana al menos poder hacer circuitos basicos y poder imprimirlos mediante un sofware.
La ayuda es necesaria, yo se que por ahi, alguien tendra un tutorial en español del expressPCB salvenme!


----------



## djlucas (Nov 1, 2007)

hola yo recien acabo de adquirir el pcb wizard y no logro hacer aparecer las pistas cuando creo el pcb no se si el error lo vengo arrastrando desde la creacion del circuito o es problema solo del pcb. saludos


----------

